# Feeling like I can't relax my stomach



## Guest (Nov 13, 1999)

Hi, First, thanks for all of your responses to my other post. Along with all the "typical" symptoms (Bloating, discomfort, pains, etc) I've also been noticing, that It feels as though I'm sucking my stomach in real tight...all the time. I can't seem to "let go" of it. I don't even think I'm doing it. I just feel like my stomach needs to take a deep breath. Does anyone else experience this sensation and know what I'm talking about???? Thanks, Sarah


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 1999)

Sarah: I know JUST what you're talking about!! I have the exact same problem with my IBS-D. I've always just figured it was my ulcers acting up, which I suppose it could be. As a matter of fact, I am having this sensation as I sit here typing. Ugh! Have you ever been tested for ulcers? That would be my first guess. My second guess is that it could possibly be the strain of the intestinal spasms, or something similar to that. I don't know, but I sure wish I did because it drives me crazy! Keep us informed and feel free to email me anytime.


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I also know what you mean but mine feels more like it's in the upper intestine which is very close to the stomach. It's like a burning feeling and I'm always aware of it. And, yes, I've been tested for ulcers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 1999)

My, my sometimes these posts just leave me sitting here with my mouth hanging open! It is so hard to believe that there are others that experience what I thought was my own little ideocyncracy (sp?-sure wish we had a spell check). I have always thought I sucked in my stomach because of nerves. I have a tendency to get my neck and shoulders all tensed up too. Go figure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 1999)

Hi Sarah-JaneI,too, experience that 'tight' feeling in my stomach...it's like all my abdominal muscles bunch up real tight and squeeze on my stomach and intestines, and if I really concentrate, I can relax them and really tell the difference. But that never lasts. I am a very nervous person, and I notice my shoulders and neck tighten up A LOT, too.You definetely aren't alone in that sensation.Take care.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 1999)

Me too! I get that alot, especially when I am stressed and when the D acts up. I can't control it either. Sometimes I get it with the burning too but not always. You are not alone!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 1999)

I as well feel a tightening feeling. Mainly bloating. But whenever i eat and become real full, I mean one sandwich can do this to me, I become nauseated to where me throat feels like it is tensing up.Runny Girl=Marleen


----------



## discoducknc (Oct 4, 2013)

As I sit here I'm feeling this sensation. Its like my abdominal muscles are tight. Its relaxed a lot. I was really bad yesterday. I ate some pizza sunday night and woke up monday morning with my stomach tight and hurting on top of the constipation...I'm pretty miserable and not able to enjoy life......I'm so damn sick of this!


----------



## EvelynBliss (Sep 29, 2013)

I also have the constant pain in the abdominal area, it feels like every muscle is straining all the time, and I find this strain travels into my back, my neck and shoulders. I find with IBS it is like the snake eating its tail, the IBS causes pain, then all the stress causes more pain, and then that pain causes the IBS pain. Its a vicious cycle. I find the inability to feel relaxed (at least to feel the muscle relax and not feel contracted) is one of the most exhausting parts. It makes it hard to breath, sleep, and eat for me.


----------

